# Raja Bell last 5 games



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Is -84 in points compared to who he has guarded. That's an average of -17 points a game. In those 5 games, DJ has seen a combined 17 minutes. 

Just wanted to make that observation...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

That's not an accurate stat at all when you consider that he's usually guarding that team's best perimeter player or guard, and they're usually the best players on that team or are known to be scorers. Raja Bell just spots up for 3s and swings the ball, that's it. It's unreasonable to think he could match the scoring output of the All-Star caliber players he's guarding.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

MeirToTheWise said:


> That's not an accurate stat at all when you consider that he's usually guarding that team's best perimeter player or guard, and they're usually the best players on that team or are known to be scorers. Raja Bell just spots up for 3s and swings the ball, that's it. It's unreasonable to think he could match the scoring output of the All-Star caliber players he's guarding.


Good point....Raja is a role player. His D was his calling card...and his 3pt shooting a bonus that kept him on the floor...(and his excessive flopping kept him on the floor literally). Now, it appears both areas have diminished. His position is loaded with talent, and often, as it is with the shortstop in baseball, the best athlete on a team plays SG. I do not think he is up to the defensive task for 35-40 mins a night and this 'heart and soul' label can only be carried so far. Atleast he is not sucking the life out of Phnx salary-wise...but D'Ant seems determined to suck the life out of him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I wish this team had another slasher at SG or SF. It would do wonders for this team. We need more athletes.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Didn't get to watch the entire game, but last night with 5:00 minutes left in the fourth, Raja did a fantastic job on Brandon Roy. I don't think Roy scored in those final 5 minutes.......


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Didn't get to watch the entire game, but last night with 5:00 minutes left in the fourth, Raja did a fantastic job on Brandon Roy. I don't think Roy scored in those final 5 minutes.......


Felt like no one scored for the longest time in that game, near the end.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Felt like no one scored for the longest time in that game, near the end.


Yeah, I think everyone just held their breath everytime a shot went up and then sighed in disappointment when it rattled out. Both teams could have built a nice little house with all those bricks in that stretch >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Blazers are gonna be SCARY for the next 10 or so yrs. Hopefully, when this team gets blown up, in the next few yrs, the Suns will emulate the way they've gone about it. Of course, luck will have to be involved in it too.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Blazers are gonna be SCARY for the next 10 or so yrs. Hopefully, when this team gets blown up, in the next few yrs, the Suns will emulate the way they've gone about it. Of course, luck will have to be involved in it too.


Which is something the Suns have never had...



Dissonance19 said:


> Felt like no one scored for the longest time in that game, near the end.


Yeah, but most of the guys were missing open shots. Roy only had one open look that I remember. Everything else he was guarded very well by Raja.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Seuss said:


> Yeah, but most of the guys were missing open shots. Roy only had one open look that I remember. Everything else he was guarded very well by Raja.


For whatever reason, this team just has not had consistent shooters besides Nash >_> And while we're on that subject, anyone else notice Giricek not taking the semi-open/open 3s? What the hell did we bring him in for if he's not going to take those shots >_>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> For whatever reason, this team just has not had consistent shooters besides Nash >_> And while we're on that subject, anyone else notice Giricek not taking the semi-open/open 3s? What the hell did we bring him in for if he's not going to take those shots >_>



First game shivers. Once D'Antoni yells at him for passing up an open look, he'll be shooting everything.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Seuss said:


> First game shivers. Once D'Antoni yells at him for passing up an open look, he'll be shooting everything.


That's what I was suspecting too. We'll see what he does tonight against the Nuggets assuming he gets some playing time.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Which is something the Suns have never had...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but most of the guys were missing open shots. Roy only had one open look that I remember. Everything else he was guarded very well by Raja.


Should've never let both Colangelo's go.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> For whatever reason, this team just has not had consistent shooters besides Nash >_> And while we're on that subject, anyone else notice Giricek not taking the semi-open/open 3s? What the hell did we bring him in for if he's not going to take those shots >_>


Remember when Raja did the same thing? Well, he came from the same coach.

There's a bit of a transition going from Jerry Sloan's system (Shoot here, at this point in time, under these circumstances!) to Mike D'Antoni's system. (Ref, ref, where's the foul? SHOOT IT! ... FOUL! Why didn't you shoot that? I'm hungry.)

Give him a bit of game and practice time so he can figure out the 'no conscience' aspect of the Suns system. =p


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> There's a bit of a transition going from Jerry Sloan's system (Shoot here, at this point in time, under these circumstances!) t*o Mike D'Antoni's system. (Ref, ref, where's the foul? SHOOT IT! ... FOUL! Why didn't you shoot that? I'm hungry.)*


lol! I like the D'Antoni impersonation.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> That's not an accurate stat at all when you consider that he's usually guarding that team's best perimeter player or guard, and they're usually the best players on that team or are known to be scorers. Raja Bell just spots up for 3s and swings the ball, that's it. It's unreasonable to think he could match the scoring output of the All-Star caliber players he's guarding.


Well it is when you consider how many 20 point scorers there are in the league and that there aren't any 30ppg scorers so he's scoring in double digits on poor shooting while letting his man get hot.


----------

